# Camera profiles



## ItsJoey (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all,

How can i import new camera profiles? I have tried everything, this is the location where i place them; _Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / CameraProfiles /. _But when i restart Lightroom my new profiles aren't there, is there anyone who can help me?

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

That's the correct location for storing custom camera profiles, so a couple of questions. Are they in a sub-folder inside the CameraProfiles folder (they shouldn't be)? When you say "the new profiles aren't there", where exactly do you mean? And can you confirm you are working with Raw files?


----------



## ItsJoey (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Jim,

Yes, they are RAW files and they are not in a sub-folder inside the CameraProfiles folder... So, when I restart Lightroom again I can't see them right here;







Do you know what is going wrong? 

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 16, 2014)

Are the camera profiles specific to your camera model? They are the only ones that will be displayed.


----------



## ItsJoey (Jun 16, 2014)

No, they are not. I edit photos for other photographers. But now i have to change a camera profile for a 5D Mark III. How and where can i change the profile for this camera? :O


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 17, 2014)

If out have a raw file selected from the 5D Mark 111 then the ones you see like your screen shot shows are *specific* for this camera. 

Adobe creates profiles for each and every camera model supported the names are just the same. 


ItsJoey said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Yes, they are RAW files and they are not in a sub-folder inside the CameraProfiles folder... So, when I restart Lightroom again I can't see them right here;
> 
> ...


----------



## ItsJoey (Jun 17, 2014)

True, but I want to add a new profile, it's a Kodak profile. Do you know how that works?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2014)

You can't add a Kodak profile and then expect to use it on a 5D3 photo. As Denis said, ALL profiles (either Lightroom or user-supplied) are specific to individual camera models. A newly added Kodak profile will only appear when you open a picture taken with the specific Kodak camera model that matches the camera profile.


----------



## blinder5 (Jun 18, 2014)

where in lr 5.4 can i add a nrw or nikon p340 coolpix profile.
thanks if you can answer Jim.
Blinder5


----------



## apercele79 (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the Fuji XT1 and I have no profiles. Are these profiles just for Canon and Nikon?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 18, 2014)

You should at least have the camera-specific "Adobe Standard" profile (all cameras which Lightroom supports will have one). For some cameras, notably the Canon and Nikon range but also some others, Adobe have attempted to produce additional "picture-style matching" profiles in an attempt to get close to the effect created by using such camera styles.


----------



## apercele79 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes Jim, you are correct, i see the Adobe Standard profile. It kinda ticked me off bc i learned how to use lightroom from youtube clips and these guys teaching always showed several profiles in their videos, yet the only one i was able to see on mine was adobe standard lol


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2014)

You can always create your own......


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know about the XT-1, but the X100S has all the standard Fuji looks in its LR profiles. Have you tried updating to LR 5.5?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2014)

Camera emulation profiles for the X-T1 were added in 5.4, so it's update time.


----------



## apercele79 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone


----------



## apercele79 (Jun 24, 2014)

updated the software last night, and yes the new LR has Fuji profiles now


----------

